# Temperature and DIY CO2 production



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm using the Hagen CO2 system. Lately,I got tired of buying their packets of Activator and stabilizer. I just used 1/2 teaspoon of yeast and baking soda. I have 2 planted tank setups,one in the living rm and another in the basement, does the room temperature affect the production of CO2 or the bubble rate? I observed that the CO2 canister in the living rm(warmer rm temp.) produces more bubble than the one in the basement,being that the room temp. in the basement is cooler. Thanks.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Yes, temperature sure does matter.

I've been long done with DIY CO2, but during winters I floated the yeast/sugar bottle in a heated bucket of water (around 80°F). The increase in temperature drastically improved CO2 production.


----------

